# SF Periodic table.



## Pyan (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's something rather good. Click on an element for a vignette of a SF story relating to that element.


SCIENCE FICTION: Periodic Table


----------



## mosaix (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice link pyan - I've book marked it.


----------



## Nikitta (Apr 11, 2007)

Looks good, Pyan. Thanks!


----------

